# Free software from design to manufacturing



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

Hello,

I was thinking I can help many of you with those informations:

Homemade CNC router, tutorial from Design to Finish Part - YouTube

It is free and legal software helpfull for CNC process


:laugh:


----------

